# New Concorde



## Smokey (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8ANVIHG1.htm?campaign_id=apn_home_down
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4094810.stm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

Could theoretically reach Mach 5, eh? It looks it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

How cool does that look! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 17, 2005)

pretty damn cool.........


----------



## resle (Jun 17, 2005)

well sure if u like that kind of plane


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Id fly on it. Travelling at Mach 5 must be something else.

However even if it is built nothing will be better than the original, Concorde 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

Or the Spruce Goose.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Post-WWII Japan hasn't really been the forefront in aviation. I'll believe it when I see a real one up in the air.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 18, 2005)

Good Lord, that's ugly!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Im with pD, Ill believe it when I see it. Besides French/Japanese?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 19, 2005)

alder said:


> Besides French/Japanese?



what do you mean?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Its a French/Japanese plane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

The project is being worked by the French and the Japanese jointly. The Japanese have not really had there feet wet in the area for quite some time and the French....well.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

that is a nice plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice! but as CC said nothing will beat the original Concorde


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont think this design will ever get anywhere.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2005)

I'd agree with you Alder, it looks too ambitious to ever make it further than the drawing board but you never know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Your right it could but I just dont see the Japanese being able to contribute that much to the project and the French I just see them able to do it either.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2005)

No, neither do I, but life is full of surprises


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes it is. The French could grow up too!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

A Mature Frenchman? HA! The only thing mature about the French is the cheese


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

and the wine


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

And their women's body hair.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

And the lack of personal hygiene.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Ill second that. The streets of Cannes were covered in dog shit when I went a few years back


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Well there's that too, but I meant the people themselves. Good looking women and all.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, everyone else on the planet knew you were talking about the people, NS. We recognised it skillfully with the words personal hygiene, how you could have made it any clearer I will never know but it obviously wasn't clear enough for good 'ole CC there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

Did I day dog? I meant person. Same thing and all when talking about this subject


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

But you were right about dog sh*t being all over the streets and sidewalks.
From actual dogs.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Did I say dog? I meant person. Same thing and all when talking about this subject


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know if you're aware of it, but you're repeating yourself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

I meant to click the edit button, not the quote button.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

I've done that before too. D'oh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I just dont see how they can let a city as beautiful as Paris go to the dumps like the did. Speaking of Paris though I have to go back and visit the Louve now that I have read the Da Vinci Code. I want to look at the paintings there again now that I read the book.


----------

